# Best shallow boat for lower Laguna



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys,
I'm sure there are a few threads out there about this topic, but being pretty new to this sit I couldn't find them :head knock I have been looking into getting a new flats boat, I wanted to get y'alls opinion on what boats you run and why. I have been looking at the Haynie 23' Cat with 300 Pro XS and SCB RC-24 with a 300 Pro XS. Looking for a boat to fish 4 guys, while also having the speed and shallow abilities for tournaments.

Tight lines :cheers:
-Moondog


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No wrong choice there. Any in that category. GO ride in them. One of them will call to you.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I fish a 24' Haynie Cat a few times a year out of Port Is and there's no where (for the most part) down there it won't go if you know the waters. 250 SHO will get you 52 mph not loaded and there's plenty of room to fish four on a drift without a top. Not a speed demon at all so if that's a priority more than than room then SCB will definitely be your boat. As well as the cost of a 90k rig or a 65k one.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Hands down shallow sport


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hanie or Tran Cat


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a Shallow Sport owner so my advice: SHALLOW SPORT! Others' answers will be based off of their experience. You can't go wrong with either of the options you listed either. Go test some out and buy the one that speaks to you :cheers:


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

It honestly depends on what your style of fishing is. I fish the Lower Laguna Madre at least 3 times a week when Im not finishing school. I run a skooter boat made by Dargel and absolutely love it! Im a sight fishing guy but I mainly fly fish if its not too windy. If you mean the Lower Laguna madre which stretches from South Bay to the mud flats just north of Mansfield then It depends on your style of fishing. i haven't seen many hayne boats around here mainly Majeks, darnel, SS and SCB ( original) boats along with others causing the flats. Id check out transport boats for sure check out dargel heck check them all out but it depends on your style of fishing again! hope this helps!!


Capt. Vince


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

23' shoalwater here. Will do anything you need down there.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

You asked what we run so here is mine. I currently run a 21 RFL which is a great boat with no equal for the fishing I do. There are other boats out there that will come close to the RFL. If I were you I would look at the RFL and Shallowsports real close. Also, unless you just want to spend a lot of money then I would look for a good used hull. The price of boats is starting to get out of control!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dargel HDX Kat


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

My fishing style is usually wading or drifting flats and sight fishing when getting skinny. I need to do a few hitches offshore before I can pull the trigger on a boat anyways, so I have some time.Thanks for the replies so far, I appreciate it.

-Moondog


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Hands down shallow sport


This is absolutely correct.

TH


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I fished with Mike McBride and he ran a haynie cat, I was pretty impressed with it.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Shallow Sport. 

In my opinion the best bay fishing boat ever made for every body of water south of the Sargent swing bridge. Rex Hudson knew what he was doing.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

23' Haynie will be the best rough water boat out of those mentioned. It and the 24 Sport or Classic Shallowsports run neck and neck with a 250 speed wise until you hit chop. The Haynie will run surprisingly shallow but gives up a little hole shot depth. A good compromise of the two in my opinion is the 24 El Pescador or Recon with high 50's low 60's speed loaded. I'm lucky enough to fish all three often and they are all great boats. If not tournament fishing I would choose a Shallowsport no question for the LLM. The need for speed and and ability to fish any conditions in a tournamnet would push me towards a cat (Recon/El Pesca) style hull though.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Trouthunter said:


> This is absolutely correct.
> 
> TH


Which shallow sport do you guys prefer, the Classic or the Sport. I like the classic a lot, but with no sides I feel like i would knock things into the water on accident. Or even worse catch a tagged red then he slides off the side of the boat 

-Moondog


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Just picked up my third flush deck a few months ago. You either get use to putting stuff up or losing it. Fish have bounced over a few times. The Classic handles a little different with the deeper key slot (not needing trim tabs) and a tad (1-2mph) faster then the Sport if propped correctly. A ladder on the back of a Sport can actually be easier to board then the flush deck if not in knee deep water. Both great hulls.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Which shallow sport do you guys prefer, the Classic or the Sport. I like the classic a lot, but with no sides I feel like i would knock things into the water on accident. Or even worse catch a tagged red then he slides off the side of the boat


24' Classic no sides, with a raised center console. Plenty of storage under the raised deck...and you'll learn fast to put things away before getting underway 

I've been on a 24' Classic leaving the harbor in Port Mansfield with a bonafide 30mph wind and I was very impressed with the ride and I sat on the cooler in front of the center console.

I do not own one but have fished out of them many times and if I lived down there it is what I would buy.

Good luck...lots of great boats out there to choose from just choose wisely. 

TH


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Trouthunter said:


> 24' Classic no sides, with a raised center console. Plenty of storage under the raised deck...and you'll learn fast to put things away before getting underway
> 
> I've been on a 24' Classic leaving the harbor in Port Mansfield with a bonafide 30mph wind and I was very impressed with the ride and I sat on the cooler in front of the center console.
> 
> ...


I do like the SS 24' classic a lot especially since I do a majority of wade fishing, but I will be mostly fishing my dad and uncle who are a little older and I could see one of them taking a wrong step into the drink. How does the classic handle chop? The boat will be fishing Baffin and Port Mans mostly


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Moondog94 said:


> I do like the SS 24' classic a lot especially since I do a majority of wade fishing, but I will be mostly fishing my dad and uncle who are a little older and I could see one of them taking a wrong step into the drink. How does the classic handle chop? The boat will be fishing Baffin and Port Mans mostly


Your original post asked what would be best for 4 guys along with tournament fishing. Your now "mostly" fishing with your dad and uncle who are a little older. Most any 23-24' boat will fit the 4 person requirement but lacks in some of the areas you've mentioned. As mentioned, you may need to spend a little demo time on the boats you've mentioned before dropping 60-80k.

I own a 24 Classic no one wants to sit on the front cooler in a true 30mph wind heading north or south out of PM. It's bad enough in a 23' Haynie which I've done on multiple occasions. It does handle chop much better then a typical flat bottom or 20-21' boat in the same class. That being said I'd buy another one in a minute.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Do yourself a favor, make a list of potential flats boats within your projected budget. Go and test drive them all. 

What you will find here is everyone has a sweetheart for a rig and they are, to them. These are the guys telling you to go with a specific manufacture.

I can tell you I owned a Shallow Sport, bought it without test driving. Bought it because it was a smoking good deal and I knew SS made great boats. I found I didn't like the way it turned especially while running skinny. No regrets on buying the SS, made all my money back plus some. But for the way it performed for me, after a year I began my search for a new rig. 

After researching and test driving, not all, but most of the Texas flats boats in my budget, I pulled the trigger on a Tran SVT. Its a great boat and fits my needs perfect. She's a sweetheart !! lol

I'm not going to tell you that the Tran SVT is the best, but I will say, if its in your budget, add it to the test drive list.

Good luck and keep us updated.
D.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

So far the test drive list is:
1. Haynie 23' Cat
2. Shallow Sport 24' Classic
3. El Pescador 24' Cat
4. Shoalwater 23' Cat
5. Majek 22' Illusion
6. ESCB RC-24
:cheers:


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

Shallow Sport (classic) I do NOT own one but the guides I fish with in Laguna Madre run them & it is always an enjoyable day. 
http://www.fishingwithpettys.com/SportFishingtheLowerLagunaMadre/AboutUs.htm
if you can afford Shallow Sport then i highly recommend them.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Moondog94 said:


> I do like the SS 24' classic a lot especially since I do a majority of wade fishing, but I will be mostly fishing my dad and uncle who are a little older and I could see one of them taking a wrong step into the drink. How does the classic handle chop? The boat will be fishing Baffin and Port Mans mostly


I actually find you trip less on a classic. There is more foot room on the floor without the rail. Less likely to stub toe and fall forward.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## xxbigpigxx (Apr 20, 2016)

Moondog94 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm sure there are a few threads out there about this topic, but being pretty new to this sit I couldn't find them :head knock I have been looking into getting a new flats boat, I wanted to get y'alls opinion on what boats you run and why. I have been looking at the Haynie 23' Cat with 300 Pro XS and SCB RC-24 with a 300 Pro XS. Looking for a boat to fish 4 guys, while also having the speed and shallow abilities for tournaments.
> 
> Tight lines :cheers:
> -Moondog


Also take a look at the Freedom Patriot. Is a fantastic boat with plenty of room for 4, plenty of storage, and 16 rod holders.

Gets shallow, gets out, and goes fast and smooth enough.

It is what I have, and I love it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Gulf Coast making a good size cat now as well as Mowdy I believe....


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

RedfishStalker said:


> Hands down shallow sport


If 1000 people said Shallow Sport, I'll be 1001......


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Moondog94 said:


> So far the test drive list is:
> 1. Haynie 23' Cat
> 2. Shallow Sport 24' Classic
> 3. El Pescador 24' Cat
> ...


How I wish that could have been my list when I was 22 years old. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

need to do yourself a favor and look at the el pescador


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Wait... Bornlucky has come not come to tell us the cougar South Bay is the absolute best???

Joking aside you have a good list going. All have pros and cons. My top 2 on your list would be the SS or shoalwater cat. The 23 shoalwater is an impressive boat.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

fishin shallow said:


> How I wish that could have been my list when I was 22 years old. Congrats and good luck.


I've been saving up money from working offshore and working for pipeline companies during my summers while Im not in school. Then splitting the cost with my uncle, thats the only reason I have the list I do for a young guy


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

Looking for a Shallow Sport 18' used gently. Found out that I still love fishing Lake Austin and my newly acquired Flats Master 10 is just a bit too small. Works very well but am limited to just myself and one other. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Moondog94 said:


> I've been saving up money from working offshore and working for pipeline companies during my summers while Im not in school. Then splitting the cost with my uncle, thats the only reason I have the list I do for a young guy


That's awesome

Southern Marine in Pharr has a couple El Pescador hulls rigged with G2's


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

So far I have contacted Haynie, Eric at ESCB, Dave at El Pescador and the guys at Dargel, will be contacting a few more companies soon. All these boat builders have been more than helpful and will answer any question you could have, none of them talked bad about any other companies just talked about the benefits of their boat models. I really appreciate the help from everyone on this thread :dance:

-Moondog


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Moondog94 said:


> Which shallow sport do you guys prefer, the Classic or the Sport. I like the classic a lot, but with no sides I feel like i would knock things into the water on accident. Or even worse catch a tagged red then he slides off the side of the boat
> 
> -Moondog


I have a sport but I am going to sell it and get me a classic I like playing soccer with the fish that come off the hook.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

You owe it to yourself to contact waypoint marine and test drive the 23 cat by shoalwater. It does everything you need for the lower laguna well.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

railbird said:


> You owe it to yourself to contact waypoint marine and test drive the 23 cat by shoalwater. It does everything you need for the lower laguna well.


Won't touch a Dargel product anymore, though I own a previous Explorer before Dargel.

I come from a high performance racing background, with 30+ years of fishing the LLM.

Jared and his crew took care of my boat with issues I couldn't fix on my own in under time, and the right price. I'll be driving my boat up from SPI if I have issues in the future without hesitation. The boat world is almost as bad as race car shop's world.

When I'm ready to move on in the next 12 months, Jared will be getting my business. Probably a 23 cat with a 200-225.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

RedfishStalker said:


> I have a sport but I am going to sell it and get me a classic I like playing soccer with the fish that come off the hook.


If you do, you should get a small soccer goal to put on the deck, who ever has the least amount of goals by the end of the day has to buy the beer :cheers:


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Definitely ride in the SS before purchasing. My buddy bought a 21 Sport and I do not like the way it rides at all. (I know I'm going to get it for saying this) My 19 Cat is more comfortable in light chop that his SS. It's kinda hard to describe but the SS is like riding in a car with no suspension. It's takes the waves well, but you feel every single ripple in the water. Not a fan of how they turn either.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*list*

Hard work pays off, I had my list at age 26 : )

All great boats, some boat companies offer a "third row" seat behind the center console. Consider getting this option if available, its the best seat in the house for your guest.

Would also consider a raised platform.

Good luck!



Moondog94 said:


> I've been saving up money from working offshore and working for pipeline companies during my summers while Im not in school. Then splitting the cost with my uncle, thats the only reason I have the list I do for a young guy


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Nero3662 said:


> Hard work pays off, I had my list at age 26 : )
> 
> All great boats, some boat companies offer a "third row" seat behind the center console. Consider getting this option if available, its the best seat in the house for your guest.
> 
> ...


That is what I am thinking, so far got a quote back from Haynie and should have a quote from El Pescador next week or so. Both setups have raised consoles, rear seating with a cooler seat infornt of the console. The third row seating is a great spot until you get hit in the face by dipspit going 60 mph :headknock What boat did you end up going with?

-Moondog


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

RedfishStalker said:


> I have a sport but I am going to sell it and get me a classic I like playing soccer with the fish that come off the hook.


What size sport?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

With the boat list pretty finalized, I'm trying to figure out what motor to pair it with, I've mostly ran the Merc Pro XS 250's on my buddies boats, but also see a lot of Yammy SHO 250's and Evinrude G2 250's. What is y'alls favorite motor and why?


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

If you take that $65,000 and put it in a good retirement fund it'll be worth somewhere between 1-2 million when you retire.

I know I'm the wet blanket. Just saying. Take it from someone who drives a POS car, a POS boat, and will retire in 2 years age 55 with all the boat I desire.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

fritz423b said:


> If you take that $65,000 and put it in a good retirement fund it'll be worth somewhere between 1-2 million when you retire.
> 
> I know I'm the wet blanket. Just saying. Take it from someone who drives a POS car, a POS boat, and will retire in 2 years age 55 with all the boat I desire.


At age 54 you can turn 65k into 1.5 mil in 11 yrs? Where? Got news fir you, even if he was 30 getting a 5% retrun it would be a fraction of that amount.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I recently sold my Shallow Sport and bought the new Haynie 20 LF. So far I really like it.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you are fishing baffin often I would get something that can handle some rough water...My buddy has a 21.5 SS and I have the 23 Dargel Kat and we took my boat every time we fished there. 

Everyone will have a suggestion or opinion, you have a great list put together and really can't go wrong with any of them.

Good luck


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

salty_waders said:


> I recently sold my Shallow Sport and bought the new Haynie 20 LF. So far I really like it.


My brother in law bought your old boat. They have been having a blast in it. Already got them a set of rod holders and a few other things for it.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

texasislandboy said:


> My brother in law bought your old boat. They have been having a blast in it. Already got them a set of rod holders and a few other things for it.


Glad to hear they are enjoying it. I had mixed feelings about selling it but I'm glad it went to a great family!


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

Hey, guys. Been lurking around taking in this conversation. I am very impressed with your insight. I am the one that posted a while back about wanting to learn salt water fishing as I have fished fresh water for many decades. I live 6 blocks from Lake Austin and fish often. I sold a Blue Wave 21' when I realized I wasn't using it as it was tough to launch and retrieve by myself. I bought a 10' Flats Master with a 25 hp E-Tec and have been having a ball with it. Upgraded several comfort items like a flip back seat with cushioned cooler. I realized recently that it was a bit small so wanted to buy something larger yet with the skinny water capability. I bought, and will be picking up Monday, a Freedom Patriot 18' with a 115 hp E-Tec. Really excited about the boat. Do you have any opinions on this boat? I realize I am asking after committing to purchase but curious if it has any unusual characteristics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I believe God made the Laguna because he knew Shallow Sports were coming.:cheers:


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> I believe God made the Laguna because he knew Shallow Sports were coming.:cheers:


Well said.


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

So if you can't find a Shallow Sport (I have looked far and wide) then don't look for something else that may work for you? I was just curious if any of the folks on this thread knew much about the Patriot 18'. No big issue. I really enjoy the insights and comments.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=429228

I have no first hand experience with the Patriot 18', but this thread linked above has a lot of information about it.

Hope this helps,
-Moondog


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

Moondog94 said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=429228
> 
> I have no first hand experience with the Patriot 18', but this thread linked above has a lot of information about it.
> 
> ...


Now that was exactly what I needed. You are a fine person to send this to me. I was not necessarily looking for info on the purchase as I had already stated I bought it but was curious what inside scoop some of you professional people might have. I will be using it in freshwater mainly but hope to foray into the bays in the future. Many thanks, my friend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

Bought the boat and am blown away. All I ever wanted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thought some of y'all wanted to know the final decision, but after a lot of time and research we decided on the Haynie 23 Cat with a 250 Pro XS. Will post pictures when it is done.

-Moondog


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea. You're gonna really like that boat. I've run a buddies 21' and my 24' down/all around there for the last many years. And you'll be one of the very few a Haynie's down there where understandably SS is king. Lol. Post a pic up and I'll say hello if I ever see you around PI and congrats.


----------



## H2OhMan (Aug 11, 2013)

I love Majek and an RFL will get you skinny without winning any races. The SCB will win all the races but i personally don't like the fish-ability. Shallow Sport was designed for the Lower Laguna Madre they are a dream. Enjoy the shopping experience!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Moondog94 said:


> Thought some of y'all wanted to know the final decision, but after a lot of time and research we decided on the Haynie 23 Cat with a 250 Pro XS. Will post pictures when it is done.
> 
> -Moondog


You'll love it....I went with the 225 on mine, no big reason other than more $$ for just a little gain. Very pleased.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> You'll love it....I went with the 225 on mine, no big reason other than more $$ for just a little gain. Very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Haynie 23 cat is already on order with the 250, we are looking forward to. Maybe we should race :dance:
Thats a nice looking rig you got

-Moondog


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Moondog94 said:


> The Haynie 23 cat is already on order with the 250, we are looking forward to. Maybe we should race :dance:
> Thats a nice looking rig you got
> 
> -Moondog


Ha! No race for me, I'm in Baffin, got to watch them rocks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats man. I went with the shoalwater 23 but the haynie is a really nice boat. Love the cat hull ride in chop. Worst thing was waiting on it to get done lol


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

A 3' x 10' jon boat with a trolling motor will get you all the fish you want.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

KIKO said:


> A 3' x 10' jon boat with a trolling motor will get you all the fish you want.


Try crossing Aransas bay when you go. Be sure and wear life jackets.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*Slice of humble pie anyone ??*



KIKO said:


> A 3' x 10' jon boat with a trolling motor will get you all the fish you want.


Remember this comment the next time your looking for volunteers to bring their boats out to help veterans and disabled folks get out on the water for some fishing.


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*LLM*

*I have been running a Shallow Sport since 1985 when the classic was first introduced. Hands down the best boat for down South. I prefer the 18 Classic but have fished off of the 21 and 24 and sports. Still prefer the old classic. *


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

D HOGG said:


> Remember this comment the next time your looking for volunteers to bring their boats out to help veterans and disabled folks get out on the water for some fishing.


If anyone deserves to go fishing it is our veterans, remember me next time your looking for volunteers.

-Moondog


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Moondog94 said:


> If anyone deserves to go fishing it is our veterans, remember me next time your looking for volunteers.
> 
> -Moondog


I couldn't agree with you more .! But for Kiko to ask for volunteers to use their boats to help make it possible to get these people out on the water with a event he helps organize. Then he makes such a brain numbing comment like he did. He's basically calling you out and everyone that has a rig like you. It makes me wonder if he's liking the taste of his foot.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thought I would update y'all on the boat since many of you were curious about the final decision. Ended up going with the Haynie 23 Cat with a Mercury Pro XS 250. Love the setup so far and we shall see how she likes her new home in baffin.

-Moondog


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Have a 24 Haynie Cat and I don't think I've had trouble getting anywhere and trust me, I've tried to take it everywhere. I've **** near taken it over land at speed to hop back into holes I want. On plane it'll run as skinny as any boat I've been on. All good boats you are looking at though, just tossing in my personal experience on the Haynie specifically.

I've been on all and it's a personal preference of how aggressive you like to drive them and style of fishing you like. I also would toss in Mowdy. 

I do think the Haynie you get the flexibility to run to the surf and rigs in addition to the bay a little better BC of sidewalls and ability to take a bit more chop etc.

As far as engine I have a 225Mercury 2 stroke and I can jump up in 10-12" depending on bottom. 300 is great but I'd ask the dealer BC it does add weight to already heavy boats. If I was getting a new engine I'd go for a 250 4 stroke BC they are so quiet but 225 2 stroke has serious torque. My boat tops out about 50 for reference but I also have a T top on it.


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Hadn't read this but good choice! You'll have a blast on it and Chris's Marine is top notch on service.


----------

